# Pet registry Portugal?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Is there a national pet registry in Portugal, where i can transfer my dogs micro chip number when i arrive in March?
Regards.


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes there is, but unfortunately I do not know the info as it is my vet who has always done it for me. They are closed for the weekend but if you want to call them on Monday morning I am sure they would help. Tel no. is +351 289 395 799. Also, make sure your dog is fully vaccinated, especially for PAVO virus, which is very prevalent here (as many of the stree dogs or Portuguese owned dogs are not vaccinated). Other thing to be aware of is that in a warmer climate, when your dog arrives, it will need the following treatments which you may not be giving them. For heart worm, a tablet once a month. For leish (mosquito born disease), Either Frontline with a Scalibur collar, or Advantix usually works ok without also using the collar. The frontine/advantix may be products you already use to prevent flees. Good luck.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Lola 
Thanks for the info,very good indeed and will give them a ring.
Regards the warning about parvo virus etc, Diezel is a much travelled dog who has all the required (I hope) vaccinations and collars he will need but it`s nice to hear from Portuguese dog lovers with information on the various hazards he is likely to encounter
Kind regards.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, there is a central data base. You have to go through a vet to have the microchip details changed. I give Advantix to my dog and he seems to be OK with it.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Nelinha
Thanks for that, will sort a vet out when we arrive.
Regards


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Hi Lola
> Thanks for the info,very good indeed and will give them a ring.
> Regards the warning about parvo virus etc, Diezel is a much travelled dog who has all the required (I hope) vaccinations and collars he will need but it`s nice to hear from Portuguese dog lovers with information on the various hazards he is likely to encounter
> Kind regards.


Off topic Dennis,
But is your dog a Husky? The name sounds familiar from a British lady's show, "It's Me or the Dog" or something like that>


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

ofilha said:


> Off topic Dennis,
> But is your dog a Husky? The name sounds familiar from a British lady's show, "It's Me or the Dog" or something like that>


Hi ofilha
I wish, no he`s our 11 year old Patterdale x Whippet who is always getting into mischief, we wouldn`t change him for the world.
<Here> he is lying in the road at Vermoil wher the locals had to drive around him.
Hope the link works.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry link didn`t work.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Try again
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4138328804_9a92d7913b_b.jpg


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Success,i hope.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Hi ofilha
> I wish, no he`s our 11 year old Patterdale x Whippet who is always getting into mischief, we wouldn`t change him for the world.
> <Here> he is lying in the road at Vermoil wher the locals had to drive around him.
> Hope the link works.


Huskies are a handfull. They are great. Your link did not work. google indicates that it is broken. Try again if you don't mind. I love to see pics of animals.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi ofilha
The link works for me, have another go on the try again reply.
Regards


----------

